# Should'a just went to church.



## Longgun

Hunting or Church?











I scouted the area all summer.

I searched out the best location for my tree-stand.

I set it all up a month ahead of time.

I trailed the herd.

I picked out a trophy buck.

Two days before opening day I rechecked every aspect of the hunt.

Everything was in place.

Sunday morning, I woke up at 2 am.

I put on my camo, loaded my pack, set out for my stand.

This was destined to be an epic hunt.

As I approached my deer stand.

.....










I changed my mind, decided to go to church instead.
​


----------



## RandomElk16

Pics ain't workin!


----------



## Longgun

dangit... brb...


----------



## willfish4food

And here I thought I was just slow and didn't get the joke.


----------



## Critter

In this case a picture IS worth a thousand words.


----------



## Longgun

that should have done it... pics?


----------



## willfish4food

Okay. Now I get it! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Perfect! God also gave me a bear to shoot!

Shoot the bear, get in the stand, shoot the buck, go home and call your Bishop and tell him the story.


----------



## Longgun

what TEX said... 8)


----------



## bowgy

When you put up a tree stand on public ground it's free game for any one/thing;-)


----------



## fishreaper

Critter said:


> In this case a picture IS worth a thousand words.


Most of them profane.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Good call


----------

